# Pork and prison...



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/federal-eye/wp/2015/10/09/finally-the-government-has-decided-to-eliminate-pork-from-the-menu-in-federal-prisons/

It seems they did an about face. Pork is back on the menu.

Why are they surveying prisoners and trying to please them? If pork is least favored meat, it should be the only one served. $!#%/&# libs.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

There's lots of folks out there that can't afford to buy meat why the heck are trying so hard to please prisoners? If it were up to me they'd be eating day old reject bread and potato soup. Don't give them a reason to want to come back.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

They ought to still have prison farms where they have to raise and can all of their own food. Years ago prison farms raised food for the other prisons plus food for the school systems. Guess liberals think it is beneath the dignity of a damned convicted criminal to have to work for his food.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it has more to do with when the big push came for privatizing prisons for profit, Corporate Prisons, which really took off in the 1980's.

Personally I think they bring back chain gangs and work the dog crap out of them so they'll stop being repeat offenders.

Development of Private Prisons:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_prison#Development_3

There still are some effective Prison Farms:

http://www.corrections.com/news/article/33907-evaluating-the-effectiveness-of-prison-farm-programs


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

> It also apparently got more expensive for the government to buy, although he did not provide specifics.


Just what I would expect from the Washington Compost&#8230;The morons want me to believe that they, while doing this story, did not have the ability to assess the cost per pound or per calorie against any other meat? Bull! AAAND, of course it got more expensive&#8230;EVERYTHING HAS, it's called inflation&#8230;of course they know that, the gov't created it with its borrowing, printing, and being off of any standard of monetary value.



> The National Pork Producers Council isn't buying it. "I find it hard to believe that a survey would have found a majority of any population saying, 'No thanks, I don't want any bacon,'"


I'm not buying it either! Who the heck don't like bacon&#8230;on/with everything!! Also notice that they talked about "turkey bacon" for vegans or vegetarians or whatever..Sounds to me like they want bacon.



> Hooper predicted that anti-Islam groups would spin the decision into a case of the federal government acting under pressure from Muslims.


Since the fed gov't is under the control of the muslim supreme leader&#8230; I reckon it IS pressure from muslims.



> "This is just the kind of thing that drives them crazy," he said. "It will stoke the fires of Islamophobia based on the usual conspiracy theories."


Yup, that has worked for years&#8230;calling people names such as above to make the sheeple get in line or be afraid of being labeled.

I guess I got to ranting, and did not even opine on the prison aspect of the story. Screw em, and feed um fish heads and little tiny turtle tails.

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If the next president is a conservative, he/she should appoint Joe Arpaio to run the prison system.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

cornshucker said:


> They ought to still have prison farms where they have to raise and can all of their own food. Years ago prison farms raised food for the other prisons plus food for the school systems. Guess liberals think it is beneath the dignity of a damned convicted criminal to have to work for his food.


We've still got them...Two of the big ones, the Clemens Unit, south of Houston is over 8,000 acres and the Eastham unit is almost 13,000 acres. Lots of cows, pigs, horses and crops to keep them busy.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sounds a bit corrupt to me


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds a lot like the Bureau is trying to squeeze the pork producers to cut prices. The national grocery chains have been doing that to our local producers the last few years since most of the independent grocery stores are gone.


----------

